
Bazel: Google's internal build system, now open-sourced - drewda
https://github.com/bazelbuild/bazel
======
sctb
Recent discussion of the beta:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10192738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10192738)

